# EOF KAMIK



## x65943 (Apr 5, 2020)

Panel 1


----------



## x65943 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 5, 2020)

Lol amazing references


----------



## x65943 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 5, 2020)

Keep All Mammals, I Know.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 5, 2020)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 202507


I would have expected the police to be a German Shepard. lol


----------



## x65943 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Apr 5, 2020)

Holy shoot this is amazing I would love to contribute with the plot in some way DM me.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2020)

whagt the fucckkk???????


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 5, 2020)

I don't know, what's this thing supposed to be but i love it.


----------



## Chary (Apr 5, 2020)

cancel temper tantrums, i want more of these forever. what an epic story so far


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 5, 2020)

Chary said:


> cancel temper tantrums, i want more of these forever. what an epic story so far


These are so much better than temper tantrums. I have only found a few of the Temper tantrums to be funny


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2020)

this is true art


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 5, 2020)

Two things that are funny to me 
Me being in this comic
Me being the one who doing the funeral because I am literally an ordained minister.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2020)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 202599
> View attachment 202600
> View attachment 202601


Love the last panel with margen67!


----------



## x65943 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 5, 2020)

@x65943 senpai! C-c-an i be i-in?


----------



## x65943 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 6, 2020)

Toilets! Where everyone’s shit stops.
There are fantastic frames.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 6, 2020)

Rip @Flame


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Apr 6, 2020)

The way I wrote on my face! XD


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2020)

I cry evry tiem


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 6, 2020)

What on earth is happening here


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 6, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> What on earth is happening here


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 8, 2020)

I demand more of this story!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 8, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> I demand more of this story!


This!


----------



## x65943 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## IncredulousP (Apr 8, 2020)

Dude you have serious talent both as a writer and as an illustrator.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 8, 2020)

This is amazing.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 8, 2020)

Ooooh can't wait to see more from Manuela's thoughts xD


----------



## x65943 (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Brigand (Apr 9, 2020)

It would appear that _shit's_ about to get real

...I'll show myself out


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 9, 2020)

This is amazing


----------



## Flame (Apr 9, 2020)

amazing stuff @x65943


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 9, 2020)

Hahaha, this bloody brilliant!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 11, 2020)

We totally need more of this~


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 11, 2020)

I demand more!



Spoiler



why i am not in this!?


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Apr 12, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> I demand more!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Door-kun, but you are, take a closer look.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 12, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> Oh, Door-kun, but you are, take a closer look.



I mean my human form.
It could be @CallmeBerto too so i need to see human form.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Apr 12, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> I mean my human form.
> It could be @CallmeBerto too so i need to see human form.


What human form?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 12, 2020)

_wheeze_ manuela made it into this xD


----------



## x65943 (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 14, 2020)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 204417 View attachment 204418 View attachment 204419 View attachment 204420 View attachment 204421 View attachment 204422



Fuck @tempBOT !
@Stealphie agrees with me.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 14, 2020)

Yes! Another page!!


----------



## x65943 (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## DinohScene (Apr 15, 2020)

Brilliant!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 16, 2020)

This is true art


----------



## Chary (Apr 16, 2020)

poor flame


----------



## x65943 (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 17, 2020)

That's not nice


----------



## James_ (Apr 17, 2020)

This is fucking incredible
Why did I not see this earlier


----------



## RandomUser (Apr 17, 2020)

This comic is actually more entertaining then the Temper Tantrums comic.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 18, 2020)

This comic is pure art!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 18, 2020)

Why did @tempBOT  become such an Enemy ...


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 19, 2020)

this is way better than temper tamtrums


----------



## supergamer368 (Apr 19, 2020)

this is... interesting. i love it.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Apr 19, 2020)

this is beautiful


----------



## x65943 (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Apr 21, 2020)

fukkin flame...


----------



## Flame (Apr 22, 2020)

Today on my Crystal VC game i searched Entei for a good two hours to do a top meme

fucking Entei did not Entei me.


----------



## Veho (Apr 22, 2020)

You were not Enteitained.


----------



## James_ (Apr 22, 2020)

Veho said:


> You were not Enteitained.


I'm fucking *weezing *at this joke.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 24, 2020)

put me in or i'm podracing thru your house again


----------



## James_ (Apr 24, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> put me in or i'm podracing thru your house again


Hat Kid is boring, Meowstic is where it's at.




Oh hey look I got the funny post number.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 24, 2020)

James_ said:


> Hat Kid is boring, Meowstic is where it's at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no


----------



## James_ (Apr 24, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> no


yes


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 24, 2020)

James_ said:


> yes


meowstic is just a random boring-ass pkmn that i forgot existed till i saw ur pfp.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Apr 24, 2020)

can i be in i am a snow demon how can anyone not like that















hee ho


----------



## James_ (Apr 24, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> meowstic is just a random boring-ass pkmn that i forgot existed till i saw ur pfp.


Meowstics aren't boring-ass Pokemon, I think you're the boring-ass guy around here


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 24, 2020)

James_ said:


> you're the boring-ass guy around here






















also they remind of the overrated cat villager in animal crossing and that's no good
(no @Extrasklep i'm not talking about Rover)


----------



## James_ (Apr 24, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> also they remind of the overrated cat villager in animal crossing and that's no good


A battle has begun.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 24, 2020)

James_ said:


> A battle has begun.


----------



## Chary (Apr 25, 2020)

did you seriously leave it at a cliff hanger, literally? you madman


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 25, 2020)

Chary said:


> did you seriously leave it at a cliff hanger, literally? you madman



"Due the Corona...bla bla bla...."


----------



## x65943 (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Apr 26, 2020)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 206356
> View attachment 206357 View attachment 206359
> View attachment 206358
> View attachment 206360
> View attachment 206362


0/10 @PineappleSatan is not the antagonist


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2020)

I died again, typical Lilith. Lol


----------



## James_ (Apr 28, 2020)

The two cars falling is not a good sign


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Apr 30, 2020)

Quality kamik.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 30, 2020)

@x65943  Add me alonside AlanJohn or I'll take your soul.


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2020)

I seriously need to know more!


----------



## IS1982 (May 13, 2020)

@x65943 Thank you for... whatever this is.


----------



## WhiteMaze (May 13, 2020)

Well..

This is amazing.


----------



## Seriel (May 14, 2020)

Not completely sure how I missed this for so long but it made a great read over breakfast. Cannot wait for more, its truly perfection.


----------



## Stealphie (May 16, 2020)

MORE
MORE
MORE
MORE
MORE
MORE
MORE


----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2020)

I would love to see more of this


----------



## nekojosh (May 17, 2020)

This is hilarious! Great job man. I can't wait for the next one xD


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 26, 2020)

so much better than temper tantrums
too bad its also dead


----------



## James_ (Jun 26, 2020)

it's been 2 months 
this is so sad


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jun 26, 2020)

This is downright GENIUS. I would actually pay money to read this.


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 26, 2020)

James_ said:


> it's been 2 months
> this is so sad


this is so sad
can we get 50 likes?


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jun 27, 2020)

PLZ do more


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 27, 2020)

I would really love to see where this is going!


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 27, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I would really love to see where this is going!


everyone would.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Jun 27, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I would really love to see where this is going!


Especially since A Gay Little Catboy and I are the protags.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 27, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> Especially since A Gay Little Catboy and I are the protags.


That’s an alter I have not heard the name of in quite some time.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 27, 2020)

Great work, @6594381766372847749277364882827477!


----------



## x65943 (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 2, 2020)

Nnnnoooo. That’s the wrong general!


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 2, 2020)

Put me in or i'm podracing thru your house AGAIN


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jul 2, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Put me in or i'm podracing thru your house AGAIN


Why are you begging, what's your problem?


----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2020)

The Flushening


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 2, 2020)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Why are you begging, what's your problem?


It’s a joke lad


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Jul 2, 2020)

It's alive!
I forgot xxdarkness is the villian. Perfect casting bro.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jul 2, 2020)

YES ITS BACK!!!!!!
THANK U SO MUCH


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 3, 2020)

Any chance @AlanJohn could narrate this epic kamik?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 3, 2020)

A new page!!! I am so excited!


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Jul 3, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> Any chance @AlanJohn could narrate this epic kamik?


He's quite busy, I doubt it.


----------



## James_ (Jul 3, 2020)

The flushing hour?

Welp.

We're fucked.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Jul 3, 2020)

James_ said:


> The flushing hour?
> 
> Welp.
> 
> We're fucked.


Yes please.


----------



## IS1982 (Jul 5, 2020)

Thanks for making more!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## x65943 (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Jul 22, 2020)

New page!


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Jul 22, 2020)

I demand a CBZ when this is all done.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 23, 2020)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 218389
> View attachment 218394


ofuck my copy of a hat in time got destroyed help please
but fr, n o i c e.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 23, 2020)

Wonderful illustrations as always, you capture the likeness of the characters very well :0


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jul 23, 2020)

Well, guess I sink with the city!
I'm underwater, that's why I'm not on the image.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 23, 2020)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Well, guess I sink with the city!
> I'm underwater, that's why I'm not on the image.


good luck then


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jul 23, 2020)

what even is this?
When will there be a real life adaption of this in cinemas?
And which part will Ryan Reynolds get?


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks for the free avatar @x65943

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Localhorst86 said:


> what even is this?
> When will there be a real life adaption of this in cinemas?
> And which part will Ryan Reynolds get?


We ain't calling Ryan Reynolds.
We acting in the movie.
xx_darknesss_xx will act
so will lilith and pineapplegod
so will flame and dyno
so will me and dionicio
so will tempy and tempbot


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Jul 23, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Thanks for the free avatar @x65943
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I have to dress in a Pineapple costume?


----------



## x65943 (Jul 23, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> I have to dress in a Pineapple costume?


Wait are you implying you are not in fact a pineapple?

I have to go think about some things


----------



## Veho (Jul 23, 2020)

x65943 said:


> Wait are you implying you are not in fact a pineapple?


He is the god of pineapple, doesn't have to actually be one.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Jul 23, 2020)

Veho said:


> He is the god of pineapple, doesn't have to actually be one.


Yes. Right on the money.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 23, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> Yes. Right on the money.


Hey there big boy


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Jul 24, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> Hey there big boy


Hello, father.


----------



## x65943 (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Jul 28, 2020)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 219266 View attachment 219267 View attachment 219268 View attachment 219269


So that's why Nocto got unbanned


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jul 28, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> So that's why Nocto got unbanned


the more you know...


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jul 29, 2020)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 219266 View attachment 219267 View attachment 219268 View attachment 219269


And then, the GBAtemp god known as NancyDS was revived.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jul 29, 2020)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> And then, the GBAtemp god known as NancyDS was revived.


Margen67 likes this


----------



## x65943 (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 17, 2020)

The second panel reminds me so much of a game called Temporel Inc.
Only Videoway owners like me and most likely Nocto will remember.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 17, 2020)

Nocto, come save The EoF!


----------



## ChaosEternal (Aug 17, 2020)

How have I not noticed this for 4 months? This shit is hilarious!


----------



## Stealphie (Aug 17, 2020)

We need to see NancyDS being lost on the middle of the city.


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 26, 2020)

I NEED MORE EOF KAMIK
I NEED IT


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 26, 2020)

Why has this not been stickied yet.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 26, 2020)

We need more


----------



## x65943 (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Oct 2, 2020)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 226776 View attachment 226777


LET'S
FUCKING
GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Dm me if u want my help for my character


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2020)

I hope p1ng has enough Joy Cons for everyone.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 2, 2020)

Everyone wants pingy’s dingy.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Oct 2, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> Everyone wants pingy’s dingy.


Not me.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Oct 2, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> Not me.


Then you MUST be asexual


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Oct 2, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Then you MUST be asexual


No, I'm just an underage girl.


----------



## x65943 (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Oct 3, 2020)

Mood


----------



## x65943 (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 4, 2020)

Slap it!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 4, 2020)

Put me in

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Or I will unleash 7 evil exes on you


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Oct 4, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Put me in
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Or I will unleash 7 evil exes on you


You can be my stalker


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 5, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> You can be my stalker


I prefer guys


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Oct 5, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I prefer guys


gay ass rattlesnake


----------



## x65943 (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Oct 5, 2020)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 227169 View attachment 227170 View attachment 227171
> View attachment 227172


I don't see the sex scene, where is it?


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 5, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> I don't see the sex scene, where is it?


Weren't you underage?


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Oct 5, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> Weren't you underage?


I wasn't talking about me.


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 6, 2020)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 227122 View attachment 227123 View attachment 227124 View attachment 227125


OBJECTION! This is blatantly out of character, if it was me i'd act as her defence attorney (goes on about ace attorney or whatever) 
Also /s


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Oct 6, 2020)

Should I stay as lugi or go back to anime pfp
( just for the kamic) (not that I want to be in or anything


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Oct 8, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 227586


Yes, Flame doesn't live you. Who's next?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 8, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> Yes, Flame doesn't live you. Who's next?


Flame loves me!


----------



## x65943 (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (Oct 10, 2020)

Costello has lewds of Lilith?

*EDIT:* On second thought, the hair doesn't match, but it was an entertaining thought, nevertheless.


----------



## James_ (Oct 10, 2020)

guys, help, i'm drowning


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 10, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> Costello has lewds of Lilith?
> 
> *EDIT:* On second thought, the hair doesn't match, but it was an entertaining thought, nevertheless.


I actually have curtly hair like that IRL


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 10, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I actually have curtly hair like that IRL


So Costello _does_ have lewds of you. Got it.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 10, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> So Costello _does_ have lewds of you. Got it.


Everyone has lewds of me


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 10, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Everyone has lewds of me


I don't. Now I feel left out.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 10, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> I don't. Now I feel left out.


They are on that old discord server and several other <.<


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 28, 2020)

glad no one here has lewded me i guess


----------



## x65943 (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 20, 2020)

Alanjohn! Look out! @AmandaRose has HAD IT and she gonna kick yo ass


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 20, 2020)

that is... quite the few panels you got there.


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 20, 2020)

what the fuck


----------



## x65943 (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 20, 2020)

Hi there, big boi


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 20, 2020)

ни одной водочной шутки? впечатляет.
- before i get game ended -
not a single vodka joke? impressive.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 20, 2020)

It makes my week to see a new page of this comic posted!


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 27, 2020)

The fact that this is being made into a gaem is proof of its greatest ;o;


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 12, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 246210


Did me liking your post here today make you come back to this thread?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Did me liking your post here today make you come back to this thread?


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 12, 2021)

where have i been during all of this? have i really been living under a rock during all of this?


----------



## James_ (Feb 12, 2021)

And to think this all started with a pineapple wondering what's on telly.


----------



## x65943 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Feb 14, 2021)

*YES MORE PAGES!!! *


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 14, 2021)

Oh noe! The return of the darkness!??!!!!?!


----------



## x65943 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 14, 2021)

tits


----------



## x65943 (Feb 14, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> tits


who?


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 14, 2021)

x65943 said:


> who?


im outta here


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 14, 2021)

Are you even listening to me?


----------



## Localhorst86 (Feb 14, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> tits


I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Veho (Feb 14, 2021)

x65943 said:


> who?


Whooters.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 14, 2021)

This comic will never have an end, will it?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 14, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 246502 View attachment 246503 View attachment 246504 View attachment 246505


Mood


----------



## Localhorst86 (Feb 14, 2021)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> This comic will never have an end, will it?


It will survive (and possibly cause) the heat death of the universe


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 14, 2021)

Brilliant!


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 14, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 246502 View attachment 246503 View attachment 246504 View attachment 246505


wait this might be me being stupid but who's the girl?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 14, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> wait this might be me being stupid but who's the girl?


Amandarose


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 14, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> Amandarose


ah got it
see, i knew it was just me being stupid


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 14, 2021)

Flame has a crush. A hard crush.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 14, 2021)

reading EOF kamik on the platform it was meant to be read on


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 16, 2021)

Booba


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 16, 2021)

mood


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2021)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> reading EOF kamik on the platform it was meant to be read on
> View attachment 246548


The fact that the screenshot is of shit quality makes this even better


----------



## Deleted member 513667 (Feb 26, 2021)

still waiting for my cameo


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 26, 2021)

PipeWarp said:


> still waiting for my cameo


take a break, now is my turn to wait


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 26, 2021)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> take a break, now is my turn to wait


what about me?


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 26, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> what about me?


No, I waited long enough to wait. I want to wait first.


----------



## Deleted member 513667 (Feb 26, 2021)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> No, I waited long enough to wait. I want to wait first.


what if i have a n word pass


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 26, 2021)

PipeWarp said:


> what if i have a n word pass


doesnt change anything


----------



## Deleted member 513667 (Feb 26, 2021)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> doesnt change anything


your forgetting the part where i trade it to x65943 for a part in the comic


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2021)

PipeWarp said:


> what if i have a n word pass


I don't even need an n word pass, I can already say it


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 26, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I don't even need an n word pass, I can already say it


If you say it and no one hears, have you really said anything at all?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 6, 2021)

I need more though~


----------



## x65943 (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 10, 2021)

DO IT!


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 10, 2021)

@Scott_pilgrim


----------



## Deleted member 513667 (Mar 10, 2021)

LETS FUCKING GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
but where is the part where scott asks where he can like his posts?


----------



## banjo2 (Mar 10, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> @Scott_pilgrim


^


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 10, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 250914 View attachment 250915 View attachment 250916 View attachment 250917 View attachment 250918 View attachment 250919 View attachment 250920 View attachment 250921 View attachment 250922 View attachment 250923 View attachment 250924
> View attachment 250925 View attachment 250926


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Mar 13, 2021)

So... do all EOF users go to hell?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> So... do all EOF users go to hell?


¯\_(ツ)_/¯
I know I am going back to Hell


----------



## Localhorst86 (Mar 14, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> So... do all EOF users go to hell?


Aren't we already there?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 6, 2021)

We crave more of this


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 6, 2021)

*craving


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Apr 6, 2021)

yes. more. And maybe I could be in it...?  just a thought


----------



## smallissue (Apr 6, 2021)

can i be funi robot in the comix pls


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 7, 2021)

wow this is great, where is @WiiMiiSwitch tho?


----------



## smallissue (Apr 7, 2021)

jesus christ the last three comments are put me in the comic
and i contributed
does this make me cringe


----------



## Vila_ (May 14, 2021)

Don’t forget this still exists, next panel when?


----------



## smallissue (May 14, 2021)

me when no more EOF KAMIK(sad!):


----------



## Louse (May 14, 2021)

me when the



 
when the eof komisk is gone


----------



## x65943 (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 3, 2021)

there are like 5 plot points at once and i love it


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2021)

YES~!!!!!!!!!! I so excited to see more of this comic!


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 3, 2021)

who is this temer


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 3, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 265370
> who is this temer


hells malice


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 3, 2021)

Toilet master general is unphased. What hapPens nExT!??


----------



## Vila_ (Jun 3, 2021)

Yeessssssssss


----------



## smallissue (Jun 3, 2021)

nevermind if i'm in eof komisk i get to be squid dog uwu
search squid_dog_(changed) on e926


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 3, 2021)

(removed cause it was stupid)


----------



## smallissue (Jun 3, 2021)

@Hells Malice


----------



## Deleted member 513667 (Jun 4, 2021)

holy fucking shit im late but new kamik noice


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2021)

I wonder what I am up to?


----------



## Vila_ (Jun 13, 2021)

please next panel!


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 13, 2021)

hells malice isnt the same without being accompanied by blinding neon colors


----------



## Chary (Jun 13, 2021)

what a twist, x night shyamalan


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2021)

Get in the van


----------



## Vila_ (Jun 16, 2021)

I will keep bumping this until it gets another pannel, also could you draw a eof kamic cover? It would be funny to package all of these in to a pdf people can download


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 16, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> I will keep bumping this until it gets another pannel, also could you draw a eof kamic cover? It would be funny to package all of these in to a pdf people can download


PDF to download? No. Book to print!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 15, 2021)

better than homestuck 11/10


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> better than homestuck 11/10


tbf that's not a very high bar


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 15, 2021)

I thought there was another page!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 15, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> tbf that's not a very high bar


shut up


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> shut up


^ homestuck and danganronpa fan btw


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 15, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> ^ homestuck and danganronpa fan btw


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 16, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 270034


You have no rights


----------



## Vila_ (Jul 16, 2021)

new pannel when?


----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 17, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> new pannel when?


soon™


----------



## Vila_ (Jul 17, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> soon™


soon©®™


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jul 17, 2021)

S̵͈̖ͥͨ̈ͣ̔̉̑̐o̺̻̱ͥ̄̓ͫ͋ö̲̥͎͚̗͖̜̮́ͭ̓ͬ̂̋n̢̡̝͈͍̰̻͚̼̤ͭ̏ͫ


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 23, 2021)

June 5th!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Vila_ (Aug 18, 2021)

bump


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 21, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> bump


----------



## 1B51004 (Aug 21, 2021)

le bump


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 22, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> le bump


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 22, 2021)

GUYS IM SO ANGRY RIGHT NOW
I WAS A STAR THIS WHOLE TIME AND I DIDNT KNOW?
WHY HAS NO ONE TAGGED ME IN THIS AMAZING COMIC?!
HUH? HUH? HUH? HUH?
I'M LUCKY IM NOT DEAD BEFORE I REALISE I WAS A STAR


----------



## Vila_ (Aug 27, 2021)

bump


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 29, 2021)

good morning everyone


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 29, 2021)

Hello


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Vila_ (Sep 3, 2021)

bump


----------



## Vila_ (Sep 5, 2021)

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## x65943 (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Localhorst86 (Sep 14, 2021)

Fucking Finally.!


----------



## Vila_ (Sep 14, 2021)

yesssssssssss let's goooooooo


----------



## Deleted member 513667 (Sep 14, 2021)

yes lads!


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 3, 2021)

Needs more Catboy


----------



## Vila_ (Nov 3, 2021)

please more panels


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 5, 2021)

More me please =^^=


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 6, 2021)

Yo


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 6, 2021)

Sad, was hoping for an update


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 3, 2022)

nothing? @x65943


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 4, 2022)

GBAtemp users waiting 4 months for a comic panel to be posted online (they don't realize they forgot the plot)


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 4, 2022)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> GBAtemp users waiting 4 months for a comic panel to be posted online (they don't realize they forgot the plot)


Plot?


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 12, 2022)

Plot is for losers anyway


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 15, 2022)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> GBAtemp users waiting 4 months for a comic panel to be posted online (they don't realize they forgot the plot)


>implying i havent been rereading this comic daily


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 16, 2022)

This has been bumped and no new page. I am going to commit arson now


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 18, 2022)

pumb

:trol:


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 18, 2022)

1B51004 said:


> pumb
> 
> :trol:


pmub?


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 15, 2022)

@x65943 WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 16, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> @x65943 WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## x65943 (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 31, 2022)

Omg, wait'l Flame see this.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 31, 2022)

@Chary ... I think you are, and will be, basicly screwed...


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Mar 31, 2022)

Hell yeah, I can't wait to wait for another 6 months of 3 comic panels.


----------



## x65943 (Mar 31, 2022)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Hell yeah, I can't wait to wait for another 6 months of 3 comic panels.


I'm starting to space them out, next edition will be 12 months for 1.5 comic panels


----------



## x65943 (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 1, 2022)

Can you make @Chary break some noses?

PS: Oh my god I forgot about xX_darkness_Xx


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 1, 2022)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 304254View attachment 304255View attachment 304256View attachment 304257View attachment 304258View attachment 304259


OMG IT'S YOU @Scott Pilgrim


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Apr 1, 2022)

eyo wat da  pineapple doin


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 2, 2022)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 304254View attachment 304255View attachment 304256View attachment 304257View attachment 304258View attachment 304259


just realised i tagged the wrong person
@Julie_Pilgrim OH SHIT IT'S YOU!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 2, 2022)

I wonder what the switch from Lilith to The Catboy is going to be like?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 2, 2022)

Lol.  toilet gang


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 3, 2022)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 238765 View attachment 238766 View attachment 238767





x65943 said:


> View attachment 238789 View attachment 238790 View attachment 238791 View attachment 238792 View attachment 238793



mmmh... it explains lot of things happening these days...
@x65943 PREDICTED THE WAR


----------



## Deleted member 513667 (Apr 3, 2022)

Coming back online to say, holy shit new eof kamik
and now i return to my hiatus.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 11, 2022)

Next kamik wen?


----------



## James_ (May 14, 2022)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 304254View attachment 304255View attachment 304256View attachment 304257View attachment 304258View attachment 304259


>pokemon fans go to "super hell"

aw hell nah


----------



## x65943 (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 14, 2022)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 322442View attachment 322443View attachment 322444
> View attachment 322455
> View attachment 322446View attachment 322447
> View attachment 322454
> ...


that desperate @Chary ?


----------



## x65943 (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 15, 2022)

Ah, the Doctor's Hand Writing is starting to kick in, huh?

All I'm reading is:
"Paracetamol, paracetamol, Isaac, paracetamol"


----------



## x65943 (Aug 15, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Ah, the Doctor's Hand Writing is starting to kick in, huh?
> 
> All I'm reading is:
> "Paracetamol, paracetamol, Isaac, paracetamol"


PANEL 1

Meanwhile at Issac's house

honey, wake-up!

PANEL 2

Huh?

PANEL 3

Check you phone Issac,
it's been going off for 12 hours!

PANEL 4

Issac: Oh no this isn't good!

Phone screen:
Your mom's hot -x65
Oh shit toilet water -x65
Come down to the station -x65

Issac's mom: Issac this room is filthy!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 15, 2022)

x65943 said:


> Issac's mom: Issac this room is filthy!






DUDE! NO!


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 15, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 322638
> 
> DUDE! NO!


You people have the filthiest thoughts imaginable. Stop that, or else the horny cops arrive.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 15, 2022)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> You people have the filthiest thoughts imaginable


By "_You people_" you mean *artists* like Kyle and meself?


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 15, 2022)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> You people have the filthiest thoughts imaginable. Stop that, or else the horny cops arrive.


ACAB includes the horny police


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 15, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 322638
> 
> DUDE! NO!



oh...... i didnt need to see that.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 16, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> ACAB includes the horny police


Assigned Catboy at birth UωU


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 16, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Assigned Catboy at birth UωU


All catboys are boycats


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 16, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> All catboys are boycats


Sometimes I am catgirl UωU


----------



## x65943 (Aug 16, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Sometimes I am catgirl UωU


So does that mean you can't take nocto up on his illustrious offer


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 16, 2022)

x65943 said:


> So does that mean you can't take nocto up on his illustrious offer


----------



## x65943 (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 31, 2022)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 325151View attachment 325152View attachment 325153View attachment 325154View attachment 325155View attachment 325156


Get in the van


----------



## x65943 (Aug 31, 2022)

GhostLatte said:


> Get in the van


I'm a lifetime member


----------



## x65943 (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 31, 2022)

I hope Lilith comes back as a catboy! That would be so cool! I like catboys


----------



## Stealphie (Aug 31, 2022)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 325163View attachment 325164View attachment 325165
> View attachment 325167
> View attachment 325166


so true


----------



## IS1982 (Sep 1, 2022)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 325151View attachment 325152View attachment 325153View attachment 325154View attachment 325155View attachment 325156


Rest in peace Deleted member 506316. You are greatly missed.


----------



## James_ (Sep 10, 2022)

I absolutely love how this is still going even after 2 and a half years. x65 is dedicated to his craft


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 10, 2022)

RIP 
PineappleGod


----------



## James_ (Oct 13, 2022)

James_ said:


> guys, help, i'm drowning


It has now been 2 years since I drowned in toilet water


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 13, 2022)

I'm sorry you died. Must be pretty rough.


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 13, 2022)

James_ said:


> It has now been 2 years since I drowned in toilet water


rip bozo


----------



## CPG_ (Oct 13, 2022)

James_ said:


> It has now been 2 years since I drowned in toilet water


skill issue


----------



## Veho (Oct 13, 2022)

James_ said:


> It has now been 2 years since I drowned in toilet water


x65943 planed to draw you getting rescued but then he got sidetracked for a few years. Webcomic artists


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 14, 2022)

Piney finally succumbed to the machine. 






Wonder when this happened. The bungalow will never be the same.


----------



## x65943 (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 22, 2022)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 339248
> View attachment 339250
> View attachment 339249


Van comic when?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 22, 2022)

ReZ comic when?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 22, 2022)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 339248
> View attachment 339250
> View attachment 339249


Please include bowsette and/or booette in your kamik


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Nov 22, 2022)

certified kamik moment


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 22, 2022)

GhostLatte said:


> Van comic when?


It exists


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 22, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> It exists


Get in the van


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 22, 2022)

GhostLatte said:


> Get in the van


https://gbatemp.net/threads/van-comic.622138/


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 22, 2022)

GhostLatte said:


> Get in the van


ive been in there


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 22, 2022)

Same here. Been trapped in his dusty old van for days.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 22, 2022

Don't know what's gone into the mind of this psychopath.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 22, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Same here. Been trapped in his dusty old van for days.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 22, 2022
> 
> Don't know what's gone into the mind of this psychopath.


he was sexambul
It's a real diagnostic here in Canada, and apparently, sex predator are using that to not be declared guilty


----------



## Veho (Nov 22, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> apparently, sex predator are using that to not be declared guilty


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 22, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Well, i heard about a case that MIGHT be a real sexambulism one
But since, i heard two more case of raping pleading sexambulism...
Like all cases of sexambules showed up at the same time lol


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Dec 4, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> ReZ comic when?


I'm down for that
Plus, I'm an actual comic artist lol


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 4, 2022)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> I'm down for that
> Plus, I'm an actual comic artist lol


Sure, would definitely appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Dec 4, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Sure, would definitely appreciate it. Thanks.









this was all a big meme


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 4, 2022)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> View attachment 341417View attachment 341418View attachment 341419
> this was all a big meme


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 4, 2022)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> View attachment 341417View attachment 341418View attachment 341419
> this was all a big meme


What a nice thing for my eye balls to see


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 4, 2022)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 304254View attachment 304255View attachment 304256View attachment 304257View attachment 304258View attachment 304259


welp



see ya


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 20, 2022)

We need more of the EOF comic.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 21, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 343643


We gotta include Catboy into the comic for sure.


----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 22, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 343755
> View attachment 343756


----------



## x65943 (Dec 22, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> We gotta include Catboy into the comic for sure.


Bro catboy is in this comic like 30x


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 22, 2022)

x65943 said:


> Bro catboy is in this comic like 30x


Make Catboy a new character.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 22, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Make Catboy a new character.


No


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 22, 2022)

x65943 said:


> No


Maybe me, please?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 22, 2022)

x65943 said:


> No


Ye U


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 22, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Ye U


This


----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2022)

Introduce Catboy's French cousin, Chatgarçon. 

And their Spanish relative, Gatoniño.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2022)

Veho said:


> Introduce Catboy's French cousin, Chatgarçon.
> 
> And their Spanish relative, Gatoniño.


Both of them are even gayer, à la européenne.


----------

